# TheSub-Title Game Pt. 2



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Since the last thread although was a big hit. I felt it was time to start a new thread for the game. So here continuing the tradition with entries 12 and 13 

12.) Many nights at the local gay bar can do strange things to a necron
13.) I came here to kick ass and chew bubblegum and Im all outta ass!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

The BBC was hoping that its new kids show 'In The Tombworld Garden' would be another big hit.









"I dunno, I like the spikiness, and the little teeth by the hilt are great...but it's just not, y'know, _big_ enough. You got one of these in a size 9 or something?"


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

12. Say what you want about the hare khrisna's; they have convincing arguments

13. the xfactor had finally found simon cowell's replacement


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

12. It's barbie's latest ride - "my other car's a VW Beetle"
13. Agh, I can't move my arm whilst wearing all this crap! How the fuck am I supposed to kill, let alone maim and burn?


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

13. Bling for the bling god!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Kick ass, Spore glad to see more!

12) Austin Powers had finally discovered the secret lair of the fem-bots!
13) I don't know why, but my new sword just doesn't taste the same!

Alternate 
12) The Necrons were surprised by how strong an effect Smurffette had when she gave up being a flesh-thing.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

12) The worst Necrons around, Hippicrons.

13) Mark was wondering who to kill first and how when he realised that the sword was plastic.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

1) GW rejected the new codex: Pink necrons and the idea was scrapped, however the new idea codex: fluffy tyranids may still be approved.

2) why do I have so much crap?


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

12.) The Necrons, servants of the C'tan; star gods who consume the very essence of life... who's names are the very embodiment of fear... Nightbringer, Deceiver, Void Dragon, and Outsider _(a.k.a. Barbie)._ 

13.) Kel'bor, champion of Khorne, killer of worlds, cursed himself silently for having fallen for the ol' stick your tongue to the frozen sword trick. He would kill them for this... he would KILL THEM ALL!!!!







.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

12. The implacable foe of life, the inexorable tide of undeath coming to flay your very soul......brought to you by Mattel


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Serpion5's nightmare









"Ha, that will teach that cocky little human bastard. Have a tiny head, do I? Well, now he has no head."


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Hold on a second...Dad?!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

12 - Camoflauge, Necron Style!

13 - Now, all I need is my skin back...


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

12) Clearly Bob had found a way to get around the lack of arms when it came to finding the perfect ending for Tombworld's stag party.

13) "Hello I'm Fred, I'll be your Slaughterhouse 2011 actitivites co-ordianator. We've got killing classes at ten, maiming classes at twelve and burning classes at two. And tonight we've got a great big bludgeonfest right here in the pit of skulls. Anyone who chops off a head gets a 25% discount".


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

12) The imperium have recently been investigating the suggestion that the necrons are colour-blind

13) "hey guys look, the lolly made my tongue change colour!"


----------



## imperium or turtle (Sep 19, 2010)

12) At first a loss to the necrons wasn't shameful, but now it is.
13) I'm sure disgusting blade is edible.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

So today's entries are gonna be 3 to even it out.
presenting entries 14,15, and 16.

14.) So, what the hell we actually shooting at. Oh, sorry I forgot your old and senile.
15.) Look in the bedroom, I'm on top and your gonna be my bitch tonight.
16.) This season the New England Patriots decided to hire some outside talen hoping to garentee another super bowl victory.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

14. Father/son hunting trip necron stlye!
15. It took me 6 hours to get this armour on....what do you mean casual friday?!
16. Recently the Ultramarines had been trying some unorthodox recruitment drives.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

13 - "Who the fuck is Gene Simmons?!"


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

14. "He he... that wasn't too bad of a shot there sonny. In my day we were hitting at twice the range with half the weapon... and you know why? Cause we actually worked at it. That's what your generation lacks... effort. You could use a little of that! It's like the Nightbringer used to say... 'it's not whether you consume life that makes the difference, but it's how you do it that counts!' He he, why I remember one time..."


15. *Looking in the department store mirror* "Hmmm, I don't know... I these new shoes make my feet look too big."


16. "No, no... use the... oh, com'on man! ...Use the bolter!"





.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

14) He ain't heavy, he's my brother.

15) "Man Up! MAN UP! I'll tell you to bloody well MAN UP! I'll show you too!" Now that she'd got her favourite powermace and her personalised bolt pistol that bore the inscription 'Imperial Eagle point-five-oh' down the side, she'd show that Space Marine just how a battle sister medic performed a Castrarectomy!

16) The Patriots were really pleased they'd been able to sign Darius from the Crimson Fists. What they didn't realise was that the Chicago Bears had only gone and signed the entire Goff clan, including star linebacker Ghazhkull Thraka to play in Superbowl 40'000.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

13 - Even Deathless Machines suffer from the curse of old age. 
14 - Alright, who the fuck took my ammo?
16 - What? You're not allowed to use Bolters? But I cleaned mine earlier today!


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

13: "Umm, Dad? Why's your Gauss Flayer all limp and small and pathetic?" Ask your doctor if Viagra is right for you.

14: "What? They say black is slimming!"

15: "There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio, Than are dreamt of in your philosophy." Hamlet had no idea how right he was until a Warpstorm transported him into a football game where his teammate was Pedro Kantor, of the Crimson Fists.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

14) "Fuck, you old edition necrons are real migets"

15) "Heck, now I know how Draigo feels"

16) "Why couldn't you just ditch the armour!"


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Well sorry guys for not updating this over the weekend. It has been busy! My car broke down and said it would have no more and I've been fightin to catch up in school. So withoout further ado time for 19 and 20.

19.) where were on the night of febuary 31st? Ha fool there is no febuary 31st...

20.) So its like I was saying guys, you Chaos Marines need to be more organized. Hell you think I became a Daemon Prince without puttin in the hard work and staying completely unorganzied in what I do. Back when I was an aspirant we had every aspect of the raids planned and ready now all you morons do is just jump head first into battle without even thinking.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

19) "Sort your life out"

20) "Daemon Prince uses Confusion, It was super effective."


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

19) Unlike her parents she just couldn't get into excess and perversion, the tempting of mortals or destruction of the innocent. She worked hard in school, dressed conservatively, and had high hopes. After college she became a litigator, not realizing until it was far too late that there was no escape from the daemons of her nature. A buttoned down daemon is still a daemon, much to her parents relief!

20) Look at the swelling in my wrists! I thought a daemon prince would be immune to carpal tunnel. But Noooooooo.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

20.) "'Worship chaos' they said. 'Become a daemon prince' they said. Screw those guys! No one told me that my arms would be longer than my legs end up dragging on the ground. My damn nails keep chipping. Do you know who takes a daemon prince with chipped nails seriously? No one!"


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

19) heterosexual test, if it takes you longer than 10 seconds to see the horns, you like women. 

20) "I see dead people"


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

19. insert generic lawyer/devil joke here

20. alas poor yorrick; i knew him well Horatio


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

19. When the going gets tough, you call slaanesh-lawyer.com


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

20: Well Frank we are sorry, but we are going to have to let you go. We are the Alpha Legion, we need to be stealthy, and well.....demon princes dont really fit into the stealthy area.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

14 - Argh, my joints are rusting up!
15 - What the FUCK do you mean my butt looks big in this?!
16 - I'm reeeally cool hawhawhaw!
17 - Do you think I need a bra?
18 - Day-glo daemon princes, the latest thing in night-lights


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

19 - OBJECTION! When I joined the Slanneshi Cult, I wanted to be a Warrior, Not a Lawyer! Honestly, how can you mess these things up these days?

20 - I think I'll just stand here, and chill on a dead body - y'know? Perfectly acceptable these days.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

So i know its been a while since I put out an update, but Ive been so busy I havn't had time to do this so here we go...

21.) You just got EPIC PANTZ!!!

22.) Brother Cyrus now explain to all brethen why its not funny to but a Kiss My Shiny Metal Ass sign on the back us dreadnaughts...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

21 - The most fucked up game of kiss-chase EVER
22 - no don't kiss that foot, it's the other one that needs it!


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

21)strip poker- 40k style
22)spit or swallow?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

22. I dub thee Sir -CRUNCH-. Damit 3rd one today.


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

22) Spin the Bottle was already not that much fun in the Invaders chapter, but then Brother Ralos wanted to play...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

22) could you just scratch my foot? I can't quite reach...


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

22.for the last frakking time no i will not do the funky chicken


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

21 - This shows what happens when a sick sense of humour, Warhammer 40,000, a good artist and a nerd come together as one. 

22 - Spectator: Who told the Dreadnoughts that we were having wrestling matches?


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

21) Come here you, i know you want a tickle

22) kneeling smurf "umm, i know we agreed to duel, but since you nearly died i thought you might want to postpone...to recover...and lose the armour"


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

19) "Objection" she shouted, but everyone in caught was too busy staring at those big tits of hers to notice.

20) Even becoming immortal is no help for colour blindness.

21) The worst part was, as an Ultramarine he was going to be bollocked for not making sure his boxers matched his armour plating.

22) Will you marry me?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

K im finally back guys Ive been so busy but here is a couple new entries.

23.) Even after losing his legs in combat Jimmy still gets 0 medicare and is still found fit for duty. Don't let this happen to you call Slaaneshy Lawyers today.They can provide you with the breast i mean best defense your money can buy... If you call right way you get free groping with every case.

24.) " I called Slaaneshy lawyers and medicare paid for my new hand replacements and a free groping..."


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

23. Just...one....more...metre.......must....get....some.....oil......<system shutdown>
24. Edward Scissorhands 40K - just slightly more stylish


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

23) "what do you mean i can't go to war, its just a flesh wound!"

24) Everyman has a dream, some dream of equality, some of a bright future for their children, Charles had always dreamed of long finger nails. However he had never thought through the practical applications of this in war...


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

23) "Must kill Sarah Connor...hmm this industrial crusher looks safe to crawl through."

24) "Dude do you have any moisturizer - my skin feels all dry and flaky."


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

23) every six seconds somewhere in the world a necron loses its legs, for just six pounds a mouth you can...AHH! FUCK! GET OFF! THERE EVERYWHERE! OH FUCK!!

24) necron skin care, because your worth it


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

23. i'll be back.......as soon as i find my legs

24. Tramps of the 40th millennia really mean business


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

23) "When i was a lad we helped the elderly and infirm, youth today are just me me me"


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

24) Johnny Depp went all out for his role in Edward Scissorhands 2, actually flaying the skin from his body with the metal claws he had surgically replaced his hands with. On a side note, when the screenwriter of the next Pirates of the Caribbean movie was asked why he chose to follow the story of Jack Sparrow over Elizabeth Turner, he said "I had to choose between a horribly disfigured parody of humanity and Johnny Depp."


----------



## kodi (May 5, 2011)

19. Your Honor, Rape is most certainly NOT a crime!


----------

